# Job Website



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a website (other than infojobs) for looking for a job which requires european language skills?


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike not sure if it helps but have you looked at the loquo website plus of course La Vanguardia and El Periodico. Good luck.


----------

